

The YC RSS feed content-type header - chmac

A quick tamper data (firefox extension) shows that when requesting the YC RSS feed the content-type header is "text/html" while I think it should be "text/xml".&#60;p&#62;I know that the RSS feed doesn't work on my local Liferea install, I think this could be the problem because I can definitely access the feed in my browser.
======
chmac
It would also be great to be able to get an RSS feed for individual threads,
or even for all comments (that would be a lot of data though).

